# commandes spéciales clavier apple / iPad



## tib51 (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens d'avoir le clavier Bluetooth Apple, pour utiliser avec mon iPad 2. C'est absolument génial !
L'utilisation devient vraiment comparable à un MacBook pour de nombreux usages (c'est fou comme j'ai le reflexe permanent de chercher la souris à droite du clavier  )
Par contre, il y a 2/3 petites choses que je voudrais savoir.

- Sous Safari OSX, la fonction Command + Gauche ou droite permet de faire rapidement page précédente ou page suivante. Sous iOS, cela ne le fait pas, quelqu'un a t'il une solution ?

- Les touches de fonctions fonctionnent et donnent accès rapidement à iTunes, la luminosité et le volume, mais les touches F3 et F4 servent pour LaunchPad et Exposé, absent de iOS. Y aurait il moyen de les associer par exemple à la touche Home ou à une application définie ?

Merci de vos lumières !

À bientôt

Thibaut


----------

